# Loader usage?



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Everyone for New Hampshire, A year ago we were getting massive storms one after another, today they forecast about 56F for a high, I have a 2011 John Deere 244J loader, we use just for snow, during off season sits inside. My question is every month, snow or not i run the loader for about 30 minutes, road it for a mile or two, raise/curl bucket..then back to shop, battery tender etc.

For those that use equipment like this/same(winter only) do you all do anything different?

Thanks


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

Just top off fluids including fuel. And, of course, checks of the hoses, wires, pins, zerks, etc.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I would use it as a daily driver, Not like your going to get any funny looks from up there.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

grandview;2108416 said:


> I would use it as a daily driver, Not like your going to get any funny looks from up there.


LOL, well my city is the 2nd largest in the state...not that rural....with no snow..not a bad idea!


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

As long as you bring it up to full operating temp I think you're doing the right thing.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Put a remote start, you'll be fine


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks guys for the responses..


----------

